# rossi scratch mogul on ebay



## 180 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-07-Rossigno...ryZ21245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

seems like a decent price.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

180 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-07-Rossigno...ryZ21245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> seems like a decent price.



Not bad if it was a BIN price, but as a starting price for an auction, who knows. Maybe worth watching though. Gotta love the naked lady skis... :lol:

Untracked has Cabrawlers in 174 for only $270:

http://www.untracked.com/p1318-07_k2_cabrawler_expert_mogul_skis.html


----------



## 180 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry I placed this wrong.  I have looked recently.  Seems like several decent prices around.  I think the naked lady thing is bad.  Wouldn't let my kids have them.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

180 said:


> Sorry I placed this wrong.  I have looked recently.  Seems like several decent prices around.  I think the naked lady thing is bad.  Wouldn't let my kids have them.



No worries. That's what we're here for. And yeah, I hear ya. I would feel like a schmuck skiing those boards with anyone but the "guys".


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

Ski Depot has the Cabrawlers for $199.00

http://www.ski-depot.com/miva/merch...rawl07&Category_Code=k2moto07&Product_Count=3


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Ski Depot has the Cabrawlers for $199.00
> 
> http://www.ski-depot.com/miva/merch...rawl07&Category_Code=k2moto07&Product_Count=3



That's telling me "none available."


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

Double checked, it says they have 179cm in off site inventory. 1- 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Double checked, it says they have 179cm in off site inventory. 1- 2 weeks for delivery.



Add it to your cart and attempt to check out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, if you want them I'd give them a call or shoot them an email. I got my Elan's from them, they got right back to me with a few questions I had.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2007)

These are still available if you want some straight skis.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

Aspen East has the shorties for $249:

http://shop.aspeneast.com/browse.cfm/4,797.htm?AFF=ggl

Good for ultra-light skiers or women.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Gotta love the naked lady skis... :lol:


No worse than the beefcake skis I found the other day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

severine said:


> No worse than the beefcake skis I found the other day.



I just threw up a little bit in my mouth. :blink: uke:


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I just threw up a little bit in my mouth. :blink: uke:


Disturbing, eh?  :lol:


----------

